# Flyingboy444 Questions



## Flyingboy444 (2 Sep 2013)

Also, can you apply to ceotp-pilot and Rotp? Thank you


----------



## Flyingboy444 (2 Sep 2013)

Hi, Do ACSO get their wings like pilots and which degree at the RMC would be the best to become a ACSO. Thank you.


----------

